# Que faire suite à un écran noir ? (macbook pro retira)



## aristote797 (22 Mars 2015)

Je fais le plus concis possible !

*MacBook Pro Retina* sous *Mavericks
*
Ordi allumé je ferme l'écran
Après réouverture : *écran noir* (légèrement éclairé)

J'ai fait les manipulations suivantes :
Démarrage avec effacement PRAM
Protocole SNC avant démarrage : Maj+Ctrl+Alt+demarr puis relâchement puis démarrage
Démarrage "alt" avec le choix HD ou Reboot sur 10.9.2

Même résultat quelle que soit la manipulation : *écran noir*

*Puis j'ai branché mon écran externe habituel*
Démarrage touche *Maj*
La pomme apparait
La roue tourne
La barre de défilement défile
Je retrouve mon bureau (mais je suis en extensions désactivés)
*L'écran du Retina reste lui, toujours noir *(légèrement éclairé)

*Que dois-je faire maintenant ?
*
Merci pour vos promptes réponses !

aristote


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2015)

Salut

Tu peux essayer déjà essayer de démarrer sur la partition de recovery (cmd+r lors du boot).
Là tu lances l'utilitaire de disque et tu fais une réparation de ta partition de boot.
Si ça ne change rien tu peux faire un démarrage sans échec et vérifier si  ça démarre sans les extentions.
Si oui c'est peut être une appli installée depuis peu qui mets le "bazar"
Si non tu peux démarrer en Single User (cmd+s lors du boot) et dans ce dernier cas faire un fsck.
Si rien ne fonctionne tu peux faire une réinstallation d'OSX en démarrant en recovery puis choisir "installer OSX". Tes identifiants apple te seront demandés et OSX sera téléchargé et réinstallé via internet. C'est assez long, mais tes données et réglages ne seront pas touchés.

@+


----------



## aristote797 (22 Mars 2015)

Merci jean
*
Je précise à nouveau que seul mon écran externe laisse apparaitre une image*
J'ai accompli toutes les manipulations indiquées dans ton mail
Y compris celle que j'ai citée : démarrage avec la touche *"alt"* et choix de l'option Recovered 10.9.2
Toutes n'ont qu'une issue : *l'écran est éclairé* mais à part la souris, rien n'est possible, rien n'apparait, pas de menu atteignable.

*Je ne peux opérer que dans le mode sans échec* mode dans lequel je réponds à ton post
J'ai vérifié le disque il est en bon état
La question est : que faire maintenant ?
J'ai une sauvegarde Time machine antécédente de 48h au problème. Est-ce l'idée  alors que le disque dur ne présente pas de souci ?
Je n'ai pas de clone.
Sinon comment réinstaller par le net sans passer par cmd+R qui est inopérant ?

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2015)

Tu veux dire que même en mode sans échecs ton écran n'affiche rien?
Si c'est le cas c'est que ton écran est peut être en panne.
Sinon si tu as une sauvegarde Time Machine sur disque externe, tu peux tenter de réinstaller Mavericks via un support externe (clé usb) en te servant de CECI.
Il faut dans un premier temps depuis le mode sans échec télécharger sur l'apple store Mavericks (si c'est faisable en mode sans échecs).
Ceci fait, tu crées et démarres sur la clé et tu réinstalles le système.
Je ne sais pas à ce niveau si la réinstall va ou non écraser tes données.
Ensuite selon le cas tu pourras piocher dans la sauvegarde Time Machine tes données.

Bon courage.

PS: ton ordi est-il encore sous garantie? Si oui il faut contacter apple et le leur remettre si ton écran ne réagit pas.


----------



## aristote797 (22 Mars 2015)

Une réflexion avant de poursuivre

En mode sans échec, l'écran Retina reste noir (très légère lueur qui me permet de savoir que le moteur tourne)
Si seul l'écran Retina était en panne il me semble que je pourrais travailler normalement avec l'externe ? Alors que je ne peux travailler qu'en mode sans échec, disque dur ne montrant pas de faiblesse…

Ne serait-ce pas un problème de carte mère ?

Oui, mon ordi est encore sous garantie
Merci à toi


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Mars 2015)

Si ton ordi est sous garantie, ne cherches plus. Avant de faire quoi que ce soit, emene-le vers le point apple le + proche et fais le réparer.
Assure-toi avant que tes données importantes sont bien sauvées.

Bon dimanche


----------



## aristote797 (22 Mars 2015)

merci beaucoup pou tes réponses rapides
je tiendrai informé
bon dimanche


----------



## aristote797 (13 Avril 2015)

Ecran changé… enfin !!
Merci de l'aide


----------

